# Mitsubishi HC5000U projector



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Can anyone explain the difference between Mitsubishi HC500BL and and the HC5000U projectors. I can't find specific information in the HC5000U. 

The "smokin hot deal" on the homepage shows the projector to be the HC5000U model ?

Any help ?


----------



## tonyjover (Feb 1, 2008)

From a quick Google it looks to me like the BL is the European model, and the U is the US version.

Maybe I'm wrong, but the top hits for the BL are all in European languages, whereas the top hits for the U are all American.

Regards,
Tony


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, I saw the HC5000 and HC5000BL one being white case and the other being a black case. 
I was wondering if the U desiganation is a European or US version or perhaps some other product revision with earlier or later features.

*edit* I just answered my own question - looking deeper on the Mitsubishi Electronics page I found the HC5000U is in fact a special order version of the HC5000(BL) projector with a white cabinet.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Off-topic but just wanted to highlight this projector was mainly the reason why I upgraded from 29" CRT TV to 106" FP system.
I saw a part of Ice Age HD in a local showroom and I was stunned by the picture quality. I had then decided to go BIG!


----------

